# Looking For Reliable Delivery Skippers in NZ



## Yacht Delivery Solutions

Hi,

I thought I'd reach out to this community and ask if anyone is interested or knows someone who is interested in doing any local and international yacht deliveries?

I look forward to hearing from you.

Cheers, Nico.


----------



## jomeireh1

I never contacted any of them when I was looking to sail last year. From my understanding they are spending quite a bit of time at sea and are simply lonely and looking for a lover. It did not look like spam to me.


----------

